# Guess the age :)



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

I look my age, although some people disagree. But I do think I look and feel like my age  . Can you guess it? :laughing: 

These video clips are more accurate to how I look outside as compared to pictures. They were taken by my new web camera within about 3 months. I was excited when I got it that I used it to videotape these clips LOL I am very shy in front of cameras, so..... :crazy:

This is just for fun, so go for it.

Post your pics or clips, and let's have fun if you feel up to it


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry if I'm way off but....34?


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

Stillwater said:


> Sorry if I'm way off but....34?


:laughing:


good guess....but no .....


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to say 35 too...


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

twenty-seven


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> I was going to say 35 too...


:laughing:

good guess...but no ...


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> twenty-seven


:laughing:

no .....


----------



## bobdaduck (Apr 24, 2010)

105 maybe?


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

bobdaduck said:


> 105 maybe?


ha ha

yeah, it is all botox LOL


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

39? Higher or lower?


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> 39? Higher or lower?


it's lower.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

23? .........


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

twenty-four


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

how bout 32?


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

thewaffle said:


> 23? .........


i am old lol


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> twenty-four


no


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

Anita said:


> how bout 32?


no


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

there are not that many numbers left lol


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

30?...........


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> 30?...........


:blushed:

ding...ding..ding....we have a winner.


----------

